

An efficient way to scan recent cyber hack events - paulchen
http://recenthacks.com

======
paulchen
Every time when summarizing a hack incident, I found I have been answering
these typical questions:

* How was it hacked? * Who did it and when? * How was the hack found? * How was the hack stopped? * How to prevent such hacks? * Previous hacks on the victim * Previous hacks done by the hacker

Also people like to search specific hacks by date, hack types and keywords so
I provide such features as well.

I find it pretty useful for me to quickly correlate events across timelines
and among the massive number of recent hacks.

Thanks for comments

